# Unlocking/Rooting on mac problem



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Much like the windows/linux users out there I can't seem to get it to unlock it hangs at "waiting for device." Unlike the windows/linux users I haven't seen someone give a fix for the mac. I'm using 10.7.4 if that helps anyone.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I unlocked, rooted and flash new recovery fine on my Mac.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## StormCell (Dec 29, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> I unlocked, rooted and flash new recovery fine on my Mac.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No offense, but that isn't informative in any way.

Would you please enlighten us ow you rooted the N7 on a Mac.

I, for one, would be most appreciative and I'm sure the OP would be, as well.

Thnx!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Using terminal and adb. Or you can use superboot. It isn't a toolkit just helps you get everything in the correct place. This is helpful to lock and unlock if needed also roots.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/nexus-7-rooting-roms-hacks/189900-guide-mac-pc-linux-how-unlock-root-flash-recovery.html#anb

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

And if it is hanging at waiting for device are you sure debugging is on and/or you have it in the boot loader

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Also I am running osx lion and confirmed working on mountain lion.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Much like the windows/linux users out there I can't seem to get it to unlock it hangs at "waiting for device." Unlike the windows/linux users I haven't seen someone give a fix for the mac. I'm using 10.7.4 if that helps anyone.


Are you attempting this within the bootloader (the screen with the little android guy with his internals opened up)? Also are you doing this with fastboot to unlock?

If the answer to either of those is no, that would be your issue.


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

StormCell said:


> No offense, but that isn't informative in any way.
> 
> Would you please enlighten us ow you rooted the N7 on a Mac.
> 
> ...


 it's the same as any nexus. No drivers needed so as long as you set up sdk properly you should be good...if you're stuck waiting for device, make sure the n7 is in bootloader mode and try other USB Ports or USB cables.

Lol, edit for multiple ninja acknowledgment

Sent from my gnex


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Are you attempting this within the bootloader (the screen with the little android guy with his internals opened up)? Also are you doing this with fastboot to unlock?
> 
> If the answer to either of those is no, that would be your issue.


nope, ./adb reboot bootloader (goes to bootloader screen) -> ./fastboot-mac oem unlock (waiting for device) n7 is frozen


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If unplugging and replugging into a different port doesn't help, then I would make sure the drivers were installed and the most recent version. They updated the USB one within the past couple weeks for the Nexus 7. Latest USB driver is revision 6 if you are looking at the SDK manager.

Also ctrl+c will kill the "waiting for device" thing if it's stuck on it.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> nope, ./adb reboot bootloader (goes to bootloader screen) -> ./fastboot-mac oem unlock (waiting for device) n7 is frozen


Weird. If it still fails use the guide I sent you. In my post above.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> If unplugging and replugging into a different port doesn't help, then I would make sure the drivers were installed and the most recent version. They updated the USB one within the past couple weeks for the Nexus 7. Latest USB driver is revision 6 if you are looking at the SDK manager.
> 
> Also ctrl+c will kill the "waiting for device" thing if it's stuck on it.


for some reason its saying its not compatable with mac os x


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine worked perfect the first time I plugged it in. Thats weird. I didn't need anything else other than plugging my tablet in

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

ok asus wasn't kidding when they said use their cable...used theirs and POOF it worked


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> ok asus wasn't kidding when they said use their cable...used theirs and POOF it worked


Wouldn't see why you would try and use another cable to begin with. But glad it worked 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Wouldn't see why you would try and use another cable to begin with. But glad it worked
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've got a cable thats set up to run from my mac throught my desktop for each transfer/charge, being lazy and it worked for my nexus ;P


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> I've got a cable thats set up to run from my mac throught my desktop for each transfer/charge, being lazy and it worked for my nexus ;P


Haha gotcha. Glad you got it to work. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

